# Support waterfowl slam program



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't forget to participate in the waterfowl slam program here in the state. $20 and all of it goes back to waterfowl.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/114-hunting/waterfowl/1250-the-utah-waterfowl-slam.html


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I still don't see a new J dike at Farmington Bay. This program has been in place for 4 years now. If you read up on it, one of the big selling points was to rebuild the J dike.:-( They did build 2 $hit houses so we should be happy. I don't believe that money had anything to do with the slam money though.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I still don't see a new J dike at Farmington Bay. This program has been in place for 4 years now. If you read up on it, one of the big selling points was to rebuild the J dike.:-( They did build 2 $hit houses so we should be happy. I don't believe that money had anything to do with the slam money though.


Fowlmouth, I get what you're saying but rebuilding the j-dike imagine will cost quite a bit. Over 4 years at a $20 cost it would be interesting to see how many people have participated so far. I would think it's pretty low compared to the amount of hunters out there like most voluntary programs. I think it's like 1% of sportsmen support a conservation organization (which is sad), and I would imagine that's about the percentage paying into the program so I could see it taking a while to get enough money through the programs to complete a project. I would email Blair Stringham and ask him more about where the money is, but I doubt it isn't there for projects.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I emailed Blair fowlmouth, I'll post his response here when he gets back about the funds.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Fowlmouth, I get what you're saying but rebuilding the j-dike imagine will cost quite a bit. Over 4 years at a $20 cost it would be interesting to see how many people have participated so far. I would think it's pretty low compared to the amount of hunters out there like most voluntary programs. I think it's like 1% of sportsmen support a conservation organization (which is sad), and I would imagine that's about the percentage paying into the program so I could see it taking a while to get enough money through the programs to complete a project. I would email Blair Stringham and ask him more about where the money is, but I doubt it isn't there for projects.


There was supposed to be Federal dollars involved with this as well. Last I heard it was being held up with the Army Corps Of Engineers, permits or something like that.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here was a Blairs response:


"Thanks for your interest in the waterfowl slam. We have had fairly consistent participation since we started it. We average about 500 people per year and have raised a lot of money. We have used some of the money to construct the J-Dike at Farmington Bay which will be ready to hunt this fall. It's a couple hundred acre impoundment that was previously a stand of phragmites. We also are starting a new project at Ogden Bay next month. The project is to create a new pond on the north end of Ogden Bay, just off the north channel. It will also be a couple hundred acres of new wetlands that was previous nothing but phrag and dirt. 

In the future, we would like to do a few more projects similar to this. We have been smart with these funds, but the more people we could get signed up the better. Thanks for your participation. I hope you have enjoyed collecting the bands. I have done it each year and it's definitely added a new aspect to hunting that I've enjoyed.

Blair"


Looks to me like if we can gets some more participation it would be a benefit.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Alright 1-I, you talked me into it. My slam license is in the mail.

Anyone else care to join me?


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

I just might do it too. Our wetlands need all the help they can get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

A new pond at Ogden Bay?!?! I've lived near there all my life and thought OB was a lost cause after the opener. I told myself I wouldn't be the guy to buy into this little game. But if it's making new ponds...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> A new pond at Ogden Bay?!?! I've lived near there all my life and thought OB was a lost cause after the opener. I told myself I wouldn't be the guy to buy into this little game. But if it's making new ponds...


this new pond is going to be a rest area. with Rich running ob now watch for it to turn around fast.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Here was a Blairs response:
> 
> "Thanks for your interest in the waterfowl slam. We have had fairly consistent participation since we started it. We average about 500 people per year and have raised a lot of money. We have used some of the money to construct the J-Dike at Farmington Bay which will be ready to hunt this fall. It's a couple hundred acre impoundment that was previously a stand of phragmites. We also are starting a new project at Ogden Bay next month. The project is to create a new pond on the north end of Ogden Bay, just off the north channel. It will also be a couple hundred acres of new wetlands that was previous nothing but phrag and dirt.
> 
> ...


but here the thing is if we dont see the work or the change it hard to believe that where the money going.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> this new pond is going to be a rest area. with Rich running ob now watch for it to turn around fast.


I hope they place an enormous sign that says REST AREA. Otherwise you're going to see a lot of people jumping it. I rarely see and fish and game out that way after the first week of the season. Do you know where exactly where it will be? I read the description, but it didn't make sense to me. I think a rest area would turn OB into a swan and goose hunting area.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There are now photos of the restrooms and J dike build on facebook. "Utah Division Of Wildlife Waterfowl Management Areas".


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I can tell you they have been renting heavy equipment from the dealership I work at. I have had to send one of my field techs there a couple times this summer to work on an excavator they had out there digging. With the rental rate of the machine they had, that $30,000 wont go far renting a $150,000 piece of machinery...

Junior, I am with you on OB! I thing a rest area would be a much needed feature there. But I wouldn't say it is a lost cause after the first week there though. I have had pretty decent luck all season long there in the past. It used to be much better when there was water out in the flats to the west though. There was much more area for them to rest.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

I asked on Facebook and the new area won't be a rest pond.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> I asked on Facebook and the new area won't be a rest pond.


are you talking about the ob or fb one ?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> I have looked at current aerial photos from June to Aug 3rd and it does look like a J dike is forming in the pictures, I will take the drone out and get some pictures. I will try to do this tomorrow at lunch.
> 
> Jun 1st 2016 you can see a small cut from the north dike north of the first canal working around to the north of goose egg.
> https://goo.gl/photos/upj6PZsQwxSZSVSW7
> ...


there will be water in there this fall. it wont be deep but it will be hunt able.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I hope they place an enormous sign that says REST AREA. Otherwise you're going to see a lot of people jumping it. I rarely see and fish and game out that way after the first week of the season. Do you know where exactly where it will be? I read the description, but it didn't make sense to me. I think a rest area would turn OB into a swan and goose hunting area.


yes im sure it will be marked. it just east of unit 3 as you drive down the road my understanding.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I think waterfowl slam is a joke. why should i donate to it when nothing is being done in the southern part of the state with the money


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I suppose I could support it, but I will be lucky to hit 5 ducks all year.:grin:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> I think waterfowl slam is a joke. why should i donate to it when nothing is being done in the southern part of the state with the money


Boo hoo, maybe support wildlife to ensure the future of hunting, the animals you hunt, and for future generations to have a decent future in all those things. Ducks migrate if you didn't know, and the great salt lake is an important part of that migration. The fact you think you have to have instant return on a $20 donation to wildlife is ridiculous and very entitled. Crying that there isn't a project in your area today for a $20 donation is just sad.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

richard rouleau said:


> I think waterfowl slam is a joke. why should i donate to it when nothing is being done in the southern part of the state with the money


 Seriously? You wont spend $20 to help the State waterfowl program? Yet you will post up pics of every spoonie you shoot.

I hope somebody steals your blue cooler. -()/>-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Gawd!!! Its not even duck season yet!!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> yes im sure it will be marked. it just east of unit 3 as you drive down the road my understanding.


Actually is west of the rest area not east. ;-)


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Dunkem said:


> Gawd!!! Its not even duck season yet!!


Not with that attitude!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> Actually is west of the rest area not east. ;-)


that not what i been told. i got told you will be driving past it. Just like fb so people will see the ducks.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> that not what i been told. i got told you will be driving past it. Just like fb so people will see the ducks.


I am just letting you know where it actually is. It's a big unit, Looks to be about half the size of unit 3.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> I am just letting you know where it actually is. It's a big unit, Looks to be about half the size of unit 3.


i ran in to the fish and game on Saturday at cableas and they had a map. i asked where the rest pond was going to be and it easy of unit 3 as you drive in to unit 3. you have to drive by it to get to unit 3. so that make it to the east of unit 3.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i ran in to the fish and game on Saturday at cableas and they had a map. i asked where the rest pond was going to be and it easy of unit 3 as you drive in to unit 3. you have to drive by it to get to unit 3. so that make it to the east of unit 3.


This is true. I asked the head guy (can't remember the name) on Facebook and he told me the same thing. They had been watching the area for a year and said there's not a lot of hunters that go to this area so nobody should miss out. I think the safe area will make it a great goose and swan unit.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------

